# Ashley ND ?



## bodawg (Feb 4, 2012)

Is this a decent area in the spring? Not looking for spots- I can scout for myself. Have a buddy who bought a house there for pheasant hunting and can use for free. Save money for gas/scouting. How far would I need to travel from there to get in decent areas? Any info appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## coy (Jan 17, 2010)

Bodawg, sent u a PM with some info And offer !!


----------

